
Chinese drone maker DJI uncovers corruption, sees $150M loss - kposehn
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/chinese-drone-maker-dji-expects-150-million-loss-112154253--finance.html
======
rconti
Sorta light on details. Says as a result, 2018 will have $150M in losses, but
does not detail the extent of the corruption. I'm not sure if they were going
to lose $149M but had $1M in corruption, or if they were going to make a
billion dollars, but had $1,150M in corruption, or what.

------
FindMySocks
Corruption is still seen as just a part of business here in China. Every level
of employee that can do it, often will.

------
forkLding
What do they mean by corruption? Bribery, embezzlement or some sort of
cronyism through connections?

------
cheez
A drone maker with 14,000 employees is surprising.

~~~
rasz
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrhvZhPaxQ4&t](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrhvZhPaxQ4&t)

